# Pinarello Paris Carbon-any feedback?



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

X-Post in Frames/Bikes forum:

Anybody ridden the Pinarello Paris Carbon? I am looking for some ride quality feedback on this one! About me: I am 5 foot 9, 150lbs, ride 12-15 hours/week in the summer on OK to poor quality roads. Looking for a nice frame to train on (cat3) but no races (I have a beater for dicey races/crits).  

So far, I like the way Pinarellos handle. I have test ridden (on rides of 40+ miles) a Marvel (smooth, fast, very nice ride), Dogma (like the Marvel, a tad lighter, nicer fork, pricey!), an F4:13 (stiff, great race bike, beat me up!), as well as a Cannondale CAAD8 (great frame, similiar in feel to Pinarello), Six13 (close to the CAAD8, a little smoother), Look 585 (best so far-smooth and stiff out of the saddle). 

If anyone has some feedback on the Paris, it would be appreicatedI will probably pursue a Look (the 565, as the 53cm 585 fit me like a glove, and I can't get that size in the 555) if I decide the Paris is not for me (I am associated with a shop, therefore I am limiting my choices to these 3 lines-I would love to get a C50 from Mike, but at $3000 it is way over my budget).


----------

